# CRS generation time...



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

dont know if this has been asked before-- but, i was wondering if anyone new how long it would take to produce an S+ grade CRS from let's say from C grade stock?


----------



## dxiong5 (Oct 29, 2008)

It depends on your initial stock. Obtaining an S+ grade involves both having a distinct red pattern and a solid white coloring. If your C grade is lacking white pigmentation, then you will have to work on getting a solid white (not dotty or blotchy) and then work on getting the V-Band or Tiger-Tooth. It will take a while, but is not impossible to do. I think its worth a try because you'll have a nice pure red line CRS in the long run.



amphirion said:


> dont know if this has been asked before-- but, i was wondering if anyone new how long it would take to produce an S+ grade CRS from let's say from C grade stock?


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

i see...that makes sense, thanks. i guess a better question would be on average how long it would take?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

A very long time, can really count the time cause sometime you want than to breed not thing going to happen. You can't force the mother nature. Each time you have eggs thats 30+ days of waiting... you can do the math. 

Take for ever to selec breed and cross breeding over and over to get there. Those people in Japan spend a great deal of time to get it...


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

100 days till breeding age, and the female may drop her eggs the first time. 30 days from berry to hatch. You are talking about years of selected breeding. As a hobby, you have all the time in the world.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks very much everyone. you guys were very helpful.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

the cost of S+ isn't that much higher then C grades, just spend some money and get the better ones to start with unless you want to take the time to do it yourself.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have some S/S+ for 7$ each. pm me if you're interested. they're from mostly SS grade parents so offspring will most likely contain SS grades.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

A couple of more $$ on SS CRS will save you a couple of years on selective breed. Go for S+/SS CRS directly if that is your target.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Bump. Feiyang is correct! If you just want to enjoy shrimp go get yourself 30 grade A/B!!!


----------



## daniel19831123 (Mar 7, 2006)

But as mentioned above, there is a lot of CRS at the moment that has the golden or snow white gene in them. Those will make the white part of the body less desirable. If you want pure red line CRS, maybe it's worth while trying to selective breed these shrimp.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

Even C grade CRS may have golden shrimp genes heritated from their grand grand parents. really hard to say.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Crystal red line came from maybe 3 shrimp of 5000. 
All shrimps have possibility of this genetic switch.


----------

